# Tire Chains



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We are looking for tire chains or cables for our TV and our OB as we may be traveling in the snow this winter and want to make sure we have them. 
Has anyone had any experience with certain brands or types? Are chains better than cables?

would appreciate any info.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have bought several sets here> http://www.tirechain.com/

I bought a set of triple rails for my dually last fall. Been lucky, I havent had to put em on yet.

They have made these legal in Colorado. I dont know about other states. http://www.autosock.us/friction.asp

Carey


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We use SCC Z-Chain's on all four wheels of the Suburban. They work like a charm, are easy to put on and meet "Class S" for clearance. http://www.scc-chain.com/Traction%20Pages/Trac_ZChain.html

We have only towed the trailer once in snow, with chains on the 'burb only. The trailer tracked very well without chains. That said, this was an "emergency" situation; if I were planning on towing in the snow I would look into chains for the trailer (I'd watch out for the clearance, though).

Here is the link to our snow experience:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=20296&view=findpost&p=270584

Ed


----------

